
Oh The Beauty and Joy of Computing (Berkeley CS Class) - pchristensen
http://innovations.coe.berkeley.edu/vol3-issue10-dec09/beauty-and-joy-of-computing
======
yesimahuman
I think this is so important for CS. If I hadn't been exposed to the fun stuff
in CS before going to school (to me, that meant graphical applications with
pretty pictures), I don't think I'd be drawn to it.

There are so many sides to CS and software development. Just because you can't
wrap your head around algorithmic analysis doesn't mean you wouldn't be great
at designing UI's and dealing with HCI, for example.

------
glomek
Scratch is an amazing piece of work. It's sad that the license prevents it
from ever being part of a default OS install.

------
dkberktas
we have robo at Bilkent universtiy. it is again a very simple program that can
draw shapes with is predefined syntax.

